# SSP burrs for EK43



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I am in the enviable position of having a set of silver Knight and redspeed coated SSP burrs for EK43. I'll be putting them through their paces and will keep this thread updated as I know there has been some interest in them.

If there's anything specific anyone wants me to test out let me know


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Having thrown the burrs straight on without checking alignment, brewed settings are more or less the same and for espresso I'm a good +1.0 on the Callum/Foundry dial coarser.

I've had a fair few coffees now without having seasoned the burrs, I might run a couple of kgs through and see if anything noticeably changes


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

fluffles said:


> Having thrown the burrs straight on without checking alignment, brewed settings are more or less the same and for espresso I'm a good +1.0 on the Callum/Foundry dial coarser.
> 
> I've had a fair few coffees now without having seasoned the burrs, I might run a couple of kgs through and see if anything noticeably changes


The SSP burrs are thicker. I went like 5.0 coarser on 3fe dial as I choke the ek









The burrs are seasoned. Anyway the grind setting went 1.0 finer after 2kg of beans and the shots are faster as at the beginning. Now I am on normal time 25-30s


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mazi said:


> The SSP burrs are thicker. I went like 5.0 coarser on 3fe dial as I choke the ek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to re-zero it, as you said the burrs must be slightly thicker than the stock ones


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

At the beginning I use to have EY like 19%. Now I am at 23%-25% EY with co2 and moist set to 0%. (I did jupe2.0 sanding method).


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mazi said:


> At the beginning I use to have EY like 19%. Now I am at 23%-25% EY with co2 and moist set to 0%. (I did jupe2.0 sanding method).


That's interesting, do you know if that was down to the alignment or burr seasoning?


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

fluffles said:


> That's interesting, do you know if that was down to the alignment or burr seasoning?


After seasoning it was like 22-23% and 5-10s faster shots. With good alignment another 1-2%.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@fluffles how did you get on? They had Redspeed and Silver Knight burrs available for the Guatemala now so i'm considering an upgrade.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh boy, I don't need to see things like this - I'd been perfectly happy having never heard of the!

Though I'm commenting to see future updates...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Oh boy, I don't need to see things like this - I'd been perfectly happy having never heard of the!
> 
> Though I'm commenting to see future updates...


Spence said the SSP Redspeed are amazing


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I tried a set of SSP redspeed EK burrs and whilst EY was up and shot times were down, I actually MUCH prefer stock coffee (v2) burrs, tastewise.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Still got em on though and waiting on the 250kg mark to hit to compare longevity.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Wondering if you get better extraction with SSP burrs vs stock? Are they worth it over the stock burrs, assuming both are aligned?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just went for some Silver Knight Guatemala burrs. Should be here in a week.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

@fluffles any updates on your experience with SSP? I am curious how it fared for filter vs stock burrs?

P.S: looks like you exceed your PM quota and won't let me send you any messages.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> @fluffles any updates on your experience with SSP? I am curious how it fared for filter vs stock burrs?
> 
> P.S: looks like you exceed your PM quota and won't let me send you any messages.


I haven't been able to season them properly yet so nothing conclusive. Others have reported being able to hit higher EY whilst maintaining clarity.

PMs cleared if you want to try again


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've now got an EK43S with SSP Silverknight burrs. Haven't seasoned them at all but started doing a V60 at #8 (out of 16 on the EK43s dial). Grind looked really, really fine and I was certain it was going to be undrinkable however ended up at 21% EY (0% Co2/moist) really sweet with almost no astringency. Looking forward to how they will season over time. Will do some settings with Kruve as well.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> I've now got an EK43S with SSP Silverknight burrs. Haven't seasoned them at all but started doing a V60 at #8 (out of 16 on the EK43s dial). Grind looked really, really fine and I was certain it was going to be undrinkable however ended up at 21% EY (0% Co2/moist) really sweet with almost no astringency. Looking forward to how they will season over time. Will do some settings with Kruve as well.


That's really fine for a 21%er. I found the SSPs make you go coarser than standard burrs. Seem to remember I was almost at 6 o clock


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah think so too. Just sieved some crap beans at either #9 or #10 (since I changed the setting right after and now I can't remember)

11% under 400, 87% in between and 2% above 1200.

Significantly less boulders than my Vario.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Second brew at #10, this one seemed a little under? 19.4% EY, so probably #8.5-9 is where I should be at.

The brews are a lot cleaner than my previous grinder though, and no astringency at all. Bad thing is I can taste some roastiness more clearly now, so probably have to try new roasters?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The best brew yet, #8.5 at 20.75% , but with longer ratio, 13.5/245g

I'm still amazed how much difference the grinder makes, it does seem like it's all about the grinder rather than other equipment of brewing...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

With the EK you can grind fine and extract more so it suits longer ratios. I'm struggling a bit going back the other way on the Guatemala


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I can still hit TDS 1.30-1.35% at a lot longer ratios like 1:18. More beverage for less coffee I guess!









I think there's still room to go finer and higher EY since I don't really have any astringency and bitterness at all, just lots of sweet and nutty flavours.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> Yes, I can still hit TDS 1.30-1.35% at a lot longer ratios like 1:18. More beverage for less coffee I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried espresso? Would be interested to see what setting you're at


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

fluffles said:


> Have you tried espresso? Would be interested to see what setting you're at


Nope, my Gaggia Classic is out of the kitchen for now , as I have simply no space.. But I might give it a try, what setting do you normally use?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> Nope, my Gaggia Classic is out of the kitchen for now , as I have simply no space.. But I might give it a try, what setting do you normally use?


With SSP around 1 o'clock, just off vertical


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

My wife sent this to me today. Not sure what to make of it!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Had the best brew from Kalita / EK43 S combo yet! 13.5g ground at #9, 40g bloom and shake, 45s bloom, pour up to 150g and then at 1:30 finish off to 250g. Drained at 3:00, 22% EY using default VST settings and CBR (coffee to beverage) 15.5:1. Very clean and sweet brew with pretty much no bitterness or astringency. It really does seem like stirring with Kalita hinders more than it helps. Also the beans seem to extract more evenly now that they rested for a few days - for very fresh beans you probably need a bit longer blooming time.


----------



## bpchia (Dec 23, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> Yes, I can still hit TDS 1.30-1.35% at a lot longer ratios like 1:18. More beverage for less coffee I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @the_partisan or others: did you find comparisons or does anyone have first hand experience of the EK43 stock vs SSP burrs for BREW / filter / pour over ONLY (I have an EK43 for home use no espresso just filter like @the_partisan) thanks!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I have no comparison, but I'm quite happy with mine and it's been a big upgrade to my Vario. I do still also have a pair of stock burrs, but they were never installed / used..


----------



## bpchia (Dec 23, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> I have no comparison, but I'm quite happy with mine and it's been a big upgrade to my Vario. I do still also have a pair of stock burrs, but they were never installed / used..


Thanks, was more asking if during your research you found any comparisons of stock vs SSP? Did you get Silver Knight on advice it was better for brew?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

bpchia said:


> Thanks, was more asking if during your research you found any comparisons of stock vs SSP? Did you get Silver Knight on advice it was better for brew?


Yes, I think the verdict is that it doesn't really make much difference, and it's more for looks, I do have Silver Knight though. The geometry is a bit different than stock burrs, so I don't really know. From what I've seen it produces almost no boulders, but still plenty of fines, and that seems to be the main difference to other grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> Yes, I think the verdict is that it doesn't really make much difference, and it's more for looks, I do have Silver Knight though. The geometry is a bit different than stock burrs, so I don't really know. From what I've seen it produces almost no boulders, but still plenty of fines, and that seems to be the main difference to other grinders.


How are you evaluating that is produces not boulders.

How are you defining a boulder ?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

% above 1200um using a typical V60/Kalita Wave grind, I measured using a Kruve. Lack of any large particles is also quite visible by eye.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I made this, maybe useful for someone, though I suck at Photoshop







Useful for comparing settings between EK43 and EK43 S..


----------

